# Thought about Kayaking...then I just read this..



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/02/us/hawaii-fatal-shark-attack/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

And thought...yeah..I prefer piers


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

God that's horrible. What can you do? Prayers go out to his family.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

akhan said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/02/us/hawaii-fatal-shark-attack/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
> 
> And thought...yeah..I prefer piers


you wouldnt have 2 worry about that in the bay unless you kayak near lewes de, OC md, or the outer skirts of VA bch !!!


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

earl of DC said:


> you wouldnt have 2 worry about that in the bay unless you kayak near lewes de, OC md, or the outer skirts of VA bch !!!


2 Bullsharks Caught In Nets Earlier This Year In The Bay... I Think You Should Worry A Little


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

There's also footage of close encounters with whales


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

earl of DC said:


> you wouldnt have 2 worry about that in the bay unless you kayak near lewes de, OC md, or the outer skirts of VA bch !!!


I've fished from my yak in all those places and sharks are always on the back of my mind but the odds of getting bit are slim. Hopefully


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

surfnsam said:


> I've fished from my yak in all those places and sharks are always on the back of my mind but the odds of getting bit are slim. Hopefully


i was thinkin the same thing but of course you wouldnt want to be the 1st !!!


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

This was enough to make me think twice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puNhvXutVjQ


----------



## theultimateone (Feb 23, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> I've fished from my yak in all those places and sharks are always on the back of my mind but the odds of getting bit are slim. Hopefully


Sam everyone dies but not everyone lives. You my friend lived.


----------



## theultimateone (Feb 23, 2011)

FishingKid said:


> 2 Bullsharks Caught In Nets Earlier This Year In The Bay... I Think You Should Worry A Little


Kid, after they were caught I still put my feet in the water. If I have to go then let it be a shark. Better than a nursing home. lol. 
I also flipped a mile from shore at PLO at night . That night I said I would never go back. But couldn't quit. lol


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

If you don't want to get bit, don't dangle.

If you don't dangle, and you still get bit, you were gonna get it one way or another. 

Don't be afraid of the kayak. We are all suffering from a terminal case of life.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Better to go that way than mumbling into your oatmeal in a nursing home


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

haha...I will take my oatmeal, thank you! Something about having some razor sharp teeth tear my flesh apart vs sitting with my retirement buddies talking about the little brats on the pier today...I prefer the latter.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

that's a young mans dream and an old mans nightmare


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

If you think there are no sharks in your waters think again..................woody


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

akhan said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/02/us/hawaii-fatal-shark-attack/index.html?hpt=hp_t2
> 
> And thought...yeah..I prefer piers


A man that realizes his limitations', is a man that lives another day to be satisfied where he is and enjoy, until he is ready to set the bar higher. Enjoy the piers akhan.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

doomdealer said:


> This was enough to make me think twice.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puNhvXutVjQ


and not one, but TWO sharks there. Yeah, I'd have needed to do laundry immediately after that.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

and yeah, they caught a bullshark this year near Point Lookout, so yes they are close in.


----------



## tacklemake (Feb 24, 2010)

I have seen sharks longer then my 12' boat in the back of the miles river in late June two years ago....................WOODY


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You fellas are wussies. Down here, if you swim on our beaches, chances are you are never farther than 100' away from a shark.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive always said when i go out ima have a big dip in.......i aint fraid no shark


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeez!! Can that happen with a catfish in the Patuxent?


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

http://news.sky.com/story/890154/killer-sharks-invade-golf-course-in-oz


----------

